
Saw Safely: Spend a minute, save a finger - troydavis
http://sawsafely.org/
======
troydavis
Here’s 2 experienced woodworkers critiquing their own table saw accidents:
[http://sawsafely.org/#retrospectives](http://sawsafely.org/#retrospectives)

